# 한대



## idialegre

Hi Everybody. In the novel 레몬 by 권여선,  a boy is being interrogated by a detective. The following sentence appears:

형사는 소년의 오이지 같은 면상을 한대 후려갈기고 싶은 충동을 느꼈다.

I'm not sure about the meaning of 한대. Does it mean " for a moment?"

Thanks for any help!


----------



## lkjhg811

idialegre said:


> Does it mean " for a moment?"


No, it means "a single blow".
The "한" in "한대" means "single", and the "대" in "한대" is a unit for counting the number of blows.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you!


----------



## SeasnailSalad

형사는 소년의 오이지 같은 면상을 한대 후려갈기고 싶은 충동을 느꼈다.

The detective had an urge to smack his pickled  cucumber like face. 

OR

The detective felt an urge to give him a blow in his pickled cucumber like face.


----------

